# Ukrainian: Length is measured in metres



## marcuspag

Hi! I'm an italian teacher at secondary school. Among my students I have an ukrainian girl who has just arrived in Italy and doesn't speak a single word of italian. I'm looking for help in translating the following sentences into ukrainian, in order to prepare some didactic material for her:
"Length is measured in metres"
"Mass is measured in kilograms"
"Light intensity is measured in ..."
"Electric current is measured in Ampere"
"Temperature is measured in Kelvin"
"Time is measured in seconds"
Thank you very much


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi, unfortunately I won't be able to provide you with 100% good translations, but just wanted to note, that if you're planning to explain to her the passive voice using those examples, then it might be a bit tricky since the translation might use sort of reflexive verbs instead (вимірюєть*ся *etc.), unless the translator will know exactly what you need.


----------



## marcuspag

The student is ukranian, and she speaks ukranian. I don't need to explain her the passive sentence. It's a physics class, so I just want her to understand the meaning of those sentences, and also take this as a pretext to start learning single italian words (such as "misura" (measure), "massa" (mass), "lunghezza" (length) and so on).
Could you help me?
Thank you


----------



## BezierCurve

Oh, no problem with the grammar then. I also believe (knowing a few friends) that physics taught in Ukraine is at a very decent level in schools, so she shouldn't have too many problems with that... My attempt:

Довжина вимірюється в метрах;
маса вимірюється в кілограмах;
інтенсивність світла вимірюється в (канделах);
електричний струм вимірюється в ампeрах;
температура вимірюється в (градусах Кельвіна /) кельвінах;
час вимірюється в секундах.

(Sorry for messed up accents, couldn't get them right with this keyboard, so I've just deleted them. Sorry for kg instead of cd).


----------



## marcuspag

Thanks a lot, BezierCurve.
Your translation will be very helpful for me and my student.


----------



## BezierCurve

No worries. It certainly needs a native speaker to have a look at, but it should be understandable as it is.


----------



## Natabka

BezierCurve said:


> No worries. It certainly needs a native speaker to have a look at, but it should be understandable as it is.



BezierCurve, your translation is not only understandable but also absolutely correct  What do you mean by "messed up accents", though?
There shouldn't be any graphic accents in Ukrainian, if I understood you right.


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks for checking that, I was fighting with the editor to type Ukrainian letters for a while, hence that note underneath.


----------



## marcuspag

Thanks to you all.
On Thursday night I prepared a wonderful sheet, with ukrainian text, italian translation and plenty of images, that I proudly brought to school on Friday morning. Unfortunately, the ukrainian girl was absent, and so she was on Saturday as well... so I haven't shown it off yet.
Thank you again (and keep ready for new translations...)
Bye


----------



## Natabka

marcuspag said:


> Thanks to you all.
> On Thursday night I prepared a wonderful sheet, with ukrainian text, italian translation and plenty of images, that I proudly brought to school on Friday morning. Unfortunately, the ukrainian girl was absent, and so she was on Saturday as well... so I haven't shown it off yet.
> Thank you again (and keep ready for new translations...)
> Bye



Hey, I wish I had a teacher like you 
Good luck and if any further questions - you're most welcome!


----------

